# Why is it so hard...........................



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

to say yes to God? I know what He is saying to me but it's hard to say yes.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Your human. It's all about self.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Seeker said:


> Your human. It's all about self.


x2


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It's human imperfection. Unfortunately it is all of us. Try to develop a close personal relationship with him and saying yes will be easier. It does take work to develop that relationship. The start is to talk to him, earnestly in prayer. Tell him your innermost thoughts. Ask him to help you, that you do want to know him and say yes to him.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

It is hard to empty yourself and let him fill you with his will. I know as I am going through that myself.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, sometimes we need to really talk to God and surrender all to him. We need to remember that *he is good* and all that he desires for us is for our own good. He will not hurt us like people do. His love is perfect. He is a loving Father who wants us to have fellowship with him. Tell him, "here I am Lord. Let your will be done and not mine."


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

The problem is fear. I know he wants to use me, the problem is I'm afraid of how.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

GEAXNFISHN said:


> The problem is fear. I know he wants to use me, the problem is I'm afraid of how.


We all experience that. Some won't admit it though. If God is calling you, just trust him. He will guide you and be with you thru it all. Just remember that it is all for God. I am also in that predicament right now and fear has a way of paralizing us. I'll be praying for you bro. Please pray for me also.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

All great responses above. Prayers for you to let your heart open up to Him. He's waiting for you...


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I believe he will not put you through anything you cannot handle...


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

John put it this way "He must increase and I must decrease",
Smith Wigglesworth put it this way 
Filled with God yes Filled with God 
Emptied of self and Filled with God.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Courage*

*Deuteronomy 20:1*
â€œWhen you go out to battle against your enemies, and see horses and chariots _and_ people more numerous than you, do not be afraid of them; for the Lord your God _is_ with you, who brought you up from the land of Egypt.

*Psalm 27:1*
The Lord _is_ my light and my salvation;
Whom shall I fear?
The Lord _is_ the strength of my life;
Of whom shall I be afraid?

*Isaiah 41:10*
Fear not, for I _am_ with you;
Be not dismayed, for I _am_ your God.
I will strengthen you,
Yes, I will help you,
I will uphold you with My righteous right hand.â€™

*Joshua 1:9*
Have I not commanded you? Be strong and of good courage; do not be afraid, nor be dismayed, for the Lord your God _is_ with you wherever you go.â€

*Genesis 46:3*
So He said, â€œI _am_ God, the God of your father; do not fear to go down to Egypt, for I will make of you a great nation there.

*Exodus 4*
10 Then Moses said to the Lord, â€œO my Lord, I _am_ not eloquent, neither before nor since You have spoken to Your servant; but I _am_ slow of speech and slow of tongue.â€
11 So the Lord said to him, â€œWho has made manâ€™s mouth? Or who makes the mute, the deaf, the seeing, or the blind? _Have_ not I, the Lord? 12 Now therefore, go, and I will be with your mouth and teach you what you shall say.â€


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't call it "fear"... I call it "FAITH". Livin on "FAITH" is all we have. God has a purpose. He will use you as he see fit. If you don't like it.. not sure you can control it..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Btw. I have 9 fingers pointing back at me.


----------

